# Wound Care Question



## tfrick2 (Jan 20, 2011)

We have a patient with a large wound (~100 cm) who comes in for debridement and wound care. This was initially coded as 97595, 97596 x4 units, but comes back on our error report as a medically unlikely service for the 97598 x4. Does anybody know the best way to code for this patient? Would it be better to bill each 97598 on a separate line?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bgardner0125 (May 18, 2012)

*97598`*

I have been told that it is suppose to be billed in units. We have a patient with a large number of wounds too and am trying to find the cap for the units and am having no luck. You are NOT alone.


----------



## DLAMB85 (May 19, 2012)

tfrick2 said:


> We have a patient with a large wound (~100 cm) who comes in for debridement and wound care. This was initially coded as 97595, 97596 x4 units, but comes back on our error report as a medically unlikely service for the 97598 x4. Does anybody know the best way to code for this patient? Would it be better to bill each 97598 on a separate line?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



If it is > 20 cm in size, the code is 97598 only. You can not add units. You can go the Medicare page, for this information.


----------

